# old tyme english bulldog



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi everyone jus wondering does anyone no anything about these dogs? I am going up to see one this weekend and jus wondered if there was anything to look out for?healthwise? An wondered if anyone on here has one at all:lol2:

Cheers 
Nick


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

I love the big breeds, like boxers, mastiffs', bulldogs etc :mf_dribble: so have done a little research on them.
The Old Thyme Bulldog is also known at times as the Dorset Olde Thyme Bulldog.

Best link is Dorset Olde Tyme Bulldogge (Dorset Old Tyme Bulldog) There's loads of other links on this thread as well, well worth the reading.

Same as with any breed, try and get to see the parent's, and make sure they are of good nature. Look at all the pups to make sure there are clean of mucus around eyes etc, and that their ears are clean and don't smell odd! (could be sign of ear mites otherwise). As most of all, make sure the pups are acting like pups and no covering in a corner.

Think that's about it!

Oh and I am soooooo jealous!!


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the advise Sziren! I will have a look on that site now, is it rite that i should find out the Bulldogs hip score too?
I've heard they can be known as that aswell. I love boxers too :mf_dribble:
He is 9 months old we are hoping he will get on with our bengal too : victory: cant wait to see him friday jus wanna make sure we look out for everything we need too


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

We wont be able to see the paretents which is a shame as it is a private sale and not from the breeder. He is selling it because him and his partner have split up apparently.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't know much about the english bulldogs, i have just got a american bulldog and she is great!

John


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

decided not to go with any dogs for the moment but am definatley getting a bullmastiff in the future! yey!


----------

